# Peak Coconut Milk color



## TVivian (Oct 2, 2013)

I bought a bottle of Peak coconut milk fragrance oil on the recommendation of a few people on this forum. I was wondering.. for anyone that has used it before..what color it turns CP soap? Their site doesn't have this info and I tried the search and couldn't find anything either.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 3, 2013)

Watching post for answer.  I too just bought it and want to use it this weekend.


----------



## TVivian (Oct 6, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> Watching post for answer.  I too just bought it and want to use it this weekend.



So did you end up soaping your coconut yet? I think I'll give mine a shot this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## jenneelk (Oct 6, 2013)

Put a few drops in 1/4 c water and see why it does over a day or two.


----------



## tkine (Oct 7, 2013)

I read on another board it discolors to a light beige.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 7, 2013)

Still haven't gotten to it yet.  Hopefully this week.   Thank you!!!


----------



## TVivian (Oct 7, 2013)

jenneelk said:


> Put a few drops in 1/4 c water and see why it does over a day or two.



Really? I had no idea that, that works!.. I'll give it a try. Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## falldowngobump (Oct 13, 2013)

I used it a couple of years ago, the soap was a creamy off white.  The scent was GONE at first, but as it cured it came back, mild, but there.  I found a bar of it last spring, still creamy off white and I could still smell the mild scent.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 13, 2013)

It discolors to light beige, not too bad.  You could do an invisible swirl with TD and I bet it would look pretty.

I would use it at 1 oz PPO.  It gets a little weird and morphy in the short term but after a few weeks it settles down and is nice.


----------



## TVivian (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 14, 2013)

I


Finally got around to using the coconut milk scent. This was supposed to have a brown layer on the bottom then a cream layer up top, but the mixture completely riced on me! That's never happened this bad before. I think I beat it into submission, but now my brown layer is swirled throughout the bar.. I hope it turns out ok. The smell is not really present at this point. Even at 1oz PPO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 14, 2013)

And my kitchen is a disaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

